# Tiriolo Services..Small restoration of my 1980 Ford CL-40 Skid steer.



## Tirioloservices (Oct 20, 2009)

Heres some pictures of my 1980 Ford cl-40 skid steer...i bought it cheappp
but needed it right away for a job so i took 2 days to sand and paint it really quick..Heres some pics of when i got it home...and after i was done with the cheap paint job.few pics of it on jobs...making me money.................................................................................. this spring i hope to have it soda blasted and painted by a pro. and have the engine overhauled.
this thing has major power and runs like a bear.. i made a temp plexi glass cab for it.will get pics of it soon
were located in Waterbury,Connecticut weve had a good winter
please let me know what you think
bought it for 2k...paid off in 3 days.... runs off propane.was converted over from previous owner. almost 2 8 hour days off one tank. alot cheaper than gas


----------



## Tirioloservices (Oct 20, 2009)

more to come just having a hard time loading pics..i resized and still wont work


----------



## Tirioloservices (Oct 20, 2009)

*more for now*

Heres some before and during the process pics... I will post some from this winter later today


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

looks good. it will be nice to see the pictures after its fully restored


----------



## Tirioloservices (Oct 20, 2009)

*more*

Heres a pic of it a about 3 weeks ago moving snow at a small condo
next to my small s10 with a lil snow bear plow...i know its junk but does the trick for tight driveways and doesnt beat up my front end
2nd pic is at another compex in august installing drainage on the sides of the road...scraping out and moving some gravel around the site


----------



## Tirioloservices (Oct 20, 2009)

*More pics*

More pics of the day i bought it before i sanded and painted..only thing i havent gotten painted up yet is the cab/cage..you can see its faded in the other pics... Some day soon it will professionaly overhauled and painted by a pro,,
or you can buy this machine for the right price


----------

